# General > Upcoming Events >  SSANZ gun show Whangarie ?

## akaroa1

Any members going to the SSANZ Gun show in Whangarie tomorrow - Saturday 9th June ?

----------


## North guy

If I'm not fishing I will be heading in for a look.

----------


## MB

Was going to go, but now going fishing!

----------


## Spudattack

Might pop by tomorrrow arvo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 57jl

i went

----------


## Friwi

How was it? Any good deal?

----------

